# Sisters - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67129[/img] 
*Title: Sisters* 

*Movie:* :3.5stars:
*Video:* :4.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :4stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*82




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67137[/img]*Summary*
Life is a funny thing. We constantly look forward to those days of growing up and moving out when we’re kids, constantly thinking of the future. However, when confronted with losing something like a family/childhood home at a much later era in our maturation most of us desperately want to cling to the past. Holding on to that one last remnant of a childhood that is fading from our minds. It’s strange, but no matter what era of life we are in, there’s some part of the past or the future that takes hold of us and leaves us wanting to go there, forgoing the present. “Sisters” recreates something that happens to most of us at one time in our lives. The children are no longer children. They have moved out, gone their own way and now the parents are ready to get rid of that warm familiar house that is suddenly too big and too much of a pain to keep up after all these years, and decide to sell it. It’s a bit funny, it’s a bit crude, and more than a bit insane, but still definitely a decent amount of fun.

Maura Ellis (Amy Peohler) gets a sudden call from her aging parents. A call that will change her hum drum life as a divorced nurse. Mom and Dad (played by Diane Wiest and James Brolin) have decided that they are going to sell the family home and they wanted to inform Maura of their decision (that and break the news to Maura’s sister, Kate (Tina Fey), when tends to blow up with anger quite a bit). Maura is shocked to her core and grabbing Sister Kate, heads off to Florida in hopes of talking their parents out of the decision. When the girls get there they find out that selling the house wasn’t in the future. In fact it was ALREADY sold. Mom and Dad were just hoping that the girls could clean out their rooms before the snobby New York Socialites who bought the house moved in.

Ticked off and devastated, the girls decided to throw a wild “goodbye house” party while their parents have the weekend to themselves. Breaking out the old high school yearbook, Kate and Maura start calling old names and texting old faces in an effort to throw the wildest party this house has ever seen. However, things start going awry when they find out that Grown up parties can be REALLY lame, and things only get fun when Kate invites over a dope dealing behemoth (played by John Cena) as well as Maura brining over her nail dresser’s young crazy friends to spice up the night. As with most big parties, things start to spiral out of control and their big good bye bash may not just be a goodbye from the house, but a goodbye from the life they once knew. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67169[/img] “Sisters” is a bit of a mixed bag. The first hour of the film is really sluggish as the two sisters whine and gripe to each other about how unfair it is that their parents are leaving their family house to strangers. Shopping trips are a bore, and you start to wonder when things are really going to pick up. Especially since this is a two hour film! One the party actually gets underway and the hijinks get crazy then the movie turns into a different animal. The best way of describing “Sisters” is a female version of a Seth Rogen movie. Kate is the foul mouthed angry older sister, while Maura is basically Amy Poehler playing her character from “Parks and Recreation”, just a little bit dumber at times. However, while this can be seen as a negative, the saving grace comes from the chemistry from the two opposites. Tina and Amy work well together, even when the script does not, and you actually could see the two of them being real life sisters. 

The funniest parts of the movie actually don’t come from either Amy or Tina. Surprisingly enough the secondary characters take most of the laugh out loud moments. Alex is a bit annoying at first, but once he gets hooked on Cloud 10 I was laughing hysterically at his crazy, messed up moments. Maya Rudolph is funny as the snobby Brinda, and John Leguizamo is always funny. The funniest character by FAR with the best lines is a tatted up John Cena playing a massive drug dealing silent man for most of the movie who then comes out of nowhere with the funniest lines of the whole film. His comment after the sink whole was the best one of the whole film and kept me cracking up from beginning to end.

“Sisters” is really about giving up the past and realizing that no matter where you are at, home is where family is at. Maura and Kate’s antics are your basic midlife crisis when you realize that you childhood is completely gone and that adulthood is what you have left, as annoying as that may be some times. The rose colored glasses of the future are off, and suddenly rose colored glasses of the past come on. Sometimes it takes some wild stupidity to make one realize that there is some form of maturity waiting in those wings. 






*Rating:* 

Rated R for crude sexual content and language throughout, and for drug use




*Video* :4.5stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67145[/img]“Sisters” is a modern day movie shot with a higher than average budget and as with many of these modern blockbusters it looks amazing on Blu-ray. Lots of natural colors shine through along with all sorts of party flavors like brilliant pinks, blues, neon colors from the flashing lights and the beautiful greens native to Florida. Contrast levels are balanced and give natural skin tones for all involved, and the black levels are amazingly deep and inky. When the party goes late at night nothing is hidden from sight and artifacitng is almost nonexistent (just some very very mild crush). Fine detail is amazing whether it is short range and in your face, or wide angle shots of the family home. Tears in Maura’s dress show up with each fiber hanging out with individual flair and the smeared makeup on their faces is crystal clear. A great looking modern transfer, “Sisters” is just about as perfect as you can get.









*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67153[/img]The 5.1 DTS-HD MA track is a bit of a mixed bag. The first half of the film is a bit bland and flat, as there’s just dialog and few minor sound effects to keep the party going. That’s not to say it’s bad, it’s just that there isn’t a whole lot of action going on during that first 50 odd minutes of runtime. However, once the party gets going at the Ellis residence the track amps up big time. The bass gets hard and heavy as the music starts and blaring and people start crashing through ceilings. Surrounds are active with all sorts of party shenanigans happening in the background and the dialog is never anything less that spot on perfect. While the first half is a bit slow and listless due to constant dialog, the second half’s amped up party rocking more than makes up for it and creates a wonderfully dynamic second half. 








*Extras* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=67161[/img]
• Deleted Scenes
• Extended Scenes
• Gag Reel
• The Improvorama
• How to Throw a Party
• Grown-Up Parties Suck
• The Alex Chronicles
• The Kate and Pazuzu Chronicles
• A Teen Movie...For Adults
• The Original Sister 
• Pool Collapse VFX
• Audio Commentary with Director Jason Moore, Star/Producer Tina Fey, Star/Executive Producer Amy Poehler, and Writer Paula Pell 







*Overall:* :4stars:

“Sisters” isn’t exactly the funniest of comedies, but its leading ladies and fantastic side characters make for a fun time, even when the script isn’t the greatest. I was dying with laughter every time John Cena opened his mouth and Bobby Moynihan as the obnoxious Alex was pure gold. The first half was a bit burdensome and sluggish, but once you get into the party phase of the movie things really go uphill for the movie. Audio and video are great for a comedy and the inclusion of TONS of special features raises this Blu-ray up a solid notch in my opinion. Worth it as a fun rental. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Amy Poehler, Tina Fey, Maya Rudolph
Directed by: Jason Moore
Written by: Paula Pell
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1, Spanish, French DTS 5.1
Studio: Universal
Rated: R
Runtime: 118 minutes (123 minutes for the unrated cut) 
Blu-ray Release Date: March 15th 2016




*Buy Sisters On Blu-ray at Amazon*





*Recommendation: Fun Rental​*








More about Mike


----------

